# need 1 or 2 -destin trolling



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

We're headed out tomorrow on a sweet 33ft palmetto, Wade (downtime2),Cameron (atlcapt) can sniff out the marlin. We'retrolling all day with an experienced crew lookin for white marlin-wahoo bite. Call me-850-621-3196 Let's go Kill something!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go knock em dead...


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

We're gonna do our best


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Wanted to bump this up. We're still looking!


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*funds*

anyone want to buy this to help get the funds to go...lol asking 40.00


----------

